# Kalashnikov



## Kalashnikov (Jan 24, 2006)

I WANT TO MOLD A Kalashnikov IN THE TRUNK OF MY RIDE ANY KNOW A GOOD WAY TO DO IT ???????


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

you mean an ak-47?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 24, 2006)

YEP YEP


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

You mean make a molded in place to hold it in so you can still take it out? or you want to make a fiberglass duplicate and mold it in?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Jan 23 2006, 09:36 PM~4690947
> *You mean make a molded in place to hold it in so you can still take it out? or you want to make a fiberglass duplicate and mold it in?
> *


HELL YES I WANT TO TAKE IT OUT ... WHAT GOOD WOULD IT BE IF YOU CANT TAKE IT OUT ?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 24, 2006)

[attachmentid=434966]I JUST GOT IT BACK FROM PLATING..


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kalashnikov_@Jan 23 2006, 10:37 PM~4690960
> *HELL YES I WANT TO TAKE IT OUT ... WHAT GOOD WOULD IT BE IF YOU CANT TAKE IT OUT ?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah right.............
just use your fists


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jan 23 2006, 11:10 PM~4691530
> *yeah right.............
> just use your fists
> *


 I GUESS UV NEVER BEEN TO RUSSIA... i LIVED THERE FOR 10 YEARS FISTS GET YOU KILLED ...


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kalashnikov_@Jan 24 2006, 12:14 AM~4691554
> *I GUESS UV NEVER BEEN TO RUSSIA... i LIVED THERE FOR 10 YEARS FISTS GET YOU KILLED ...
> *


so how you liking this thing called democracy or are you still in russia? 
if so how do you afford a lowrider? 
i'd rather die on my feet swingin like a man than to drop to my knees and shoot...


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

Get 2 inch thick styrofoam. Trace the lines on that on pen, not felt tip markers. Felt tip markers will melt the styrofoam. Then cut a place you can slide your hand under the gun. I'd do it on the top of the box where the sight is, you can do it anywhere. Then use water solving spray glue to glue some vinyl over it and you have it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jan 23 2006, 11:20 PM~4691589
> *so how you liking this thing called democracy or are you still in russia?
> if so how do you afford a lowrider?
> i'd rather die on my feet swingin like a man than to drop to my knees and shoot...
> *



NO YOU SEE OVER THERE PEOPLE DONT COME WITH FISTS THE COME WITH GUNS , AND SOFAR FROM WHAT I C HERE PEOPLE DO THE SAME ... IM NOT GOING TO B ONE OF THE PEOPLE YOU READ ABOUT IN THE PAPER THAT GOT KILLED OVER A FUCKING PAIR OF SHOES.. 

I WILL DIE LIKE A MAN DEFENDING MY FAMILY BY ANYMEANS.......


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by herrakani_@Jan 23 2006, 11:29 PM~4691629
> *Get 2 inch thick styrofoam. Trace the lines on that on pen, not felt tip markers. Felt tip markers will melt the styrofoam. Then cut a place you can slide your hand under the gun. I'd do it on the top of the box where the sight is, you can do it anywhere. Then use water solving spray glue to glue some vinyl over it and you have it.
> *


THANKS BRO .. I'LL HAVE TO GIVE THAT A TRYOUT


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

so you're really from russia?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 24, 2006)

NOT FROM RUSSIA JUST LIVED THERE WITH MY FAMILY FOR 10 YEARS, iM IN TEXAS NOW..


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

cool cool


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 24, 2006)

OH SORRY IM FROM TEXAS ALSO


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

oh you ain't gotta apologize for being from Texas.....
some of my best friends are from Texas.....
welcome home


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 24, 2006)

THANKS ITS GOOD TO BE HERE ... 
FUCKIN GIRLS OVER THERE ARE CRAZY , HOT AS HELL BUT CRAZY LOL


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

didn't mean to talk shit just get tired of reading all these cyber bangers posts.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 24, 2006)

IT COOL,

i JUST CAME ACROSS THIS PLACE THE OTHER DAY , LOOKED AROUND AND SAID FUK IT I'LL JOIN....
LOOKS LIKE A LOT OF COOL PEOPLE ON HERE WITH A FEW FUCK UPS ALONG THE WAY BUT HEY THERE EVERYWHERE..


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

i had that same idea. ak in the trunk. ull get popped by onetime if u got a loaded clip in that and if it isnt locked up.
gutta have it locked twice in a car, when ur not around. im pretty sure thats a federal law. 
it should look good.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't know how, but that's some sick shit :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

you wanna put it on the underside of the trunk lid or down in the floor, or on the side?


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

i would say trunk lid. with a trunk poppa. some one is riding ur ass just pop ur trunk.


----------



## sukie (Dec 31, 2005)

I would put it under the rear deck , motorize it hit a button and it slides out ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd mold 1 into the trunk lid and have 1 strapped to the back of the back seats for when shyt hits the fan..Real AK's are illegal in Cali so I ride with a .50 cal loaded with 350 gr hollow points..


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

So you bought saduims ak or your in the military? That gun you have pictured was taken from one of his palaces.


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just thought of something..It might be easier to have a gunshop make you a form-fitting case with a glass/plexiglass lid and you just mold it to your trunk and put flexiglass over it..


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

thats not his GOLD PLATED AK...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Jan 30 2006, 11:40 PM~4739266
> *thats not his GOLD PLATED AK...
> *



he probably didnt even know what it was called until he saw that movie "lords of war" with nicholas cage in it.



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:twak: :twak: :twak: @ fakin the funk.


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 31 2006, 12:47 AM~4739322
> *he probably didnt even know what it was called until he saw that movie "lords of war" with nicholas cage in it.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak: @ fakin the funk.
> *



haha probably true


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kalashnikov_@Jan 24 2006, 01:41 AM~4691704
> *NO YOU SEE OVER THERE PEOPLE DONT COME WITH FISTS THE COME WITH GUNS , AND SOFAR FROM WHAT I C HERE PEOPLE DO THE SAME ... IM NOT GOING TO B ONE OF THE PEOPLE YOU READ ABOUT IN THE PAPER THAT GOT KILLED OVER A FUCKING PAIR OF SHOES..
> 
> I WILL DIE LIKE A MAN DEFENDING MY FAMILY BY ANYMEANS.......
> *


with concealed and carry laws in tx an ak in the trunk is going to do you lots of good :uh:


"wait dont rob or shoot me, let me go to the trunk"
:uh:


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

I KNOW IN MASS U NEED A CLASS B TO HAVE A LARGE CAPACITY CLIP (OVER 10 ROUNDS) AND WITH A CLASS B U CAN LEGALLY KEEP IT IN UR TRUNK NOT LOADED. WHEN UR NOT IN THE CAR, AND CAN HAVE IT IN THE CAR UNLOADED WHEN UR DRIVING.

ID LIKE TO SEE THE COPS FACE WHEN HE SEE AN AK ON UR PASSENGER SEAT. HE WOULD BUG OUT AND TROW U IN HAND CUFFS THEN FIND OUT THAT ITS PERFECTLY LEGAL. I DONT THINK THAT COP WOULD PULL U OVER AGAIN.


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

Mount it on the dash with a port cut in the windshield,LOL. But if you pulled that gold joint out at night, the other guy would just need to aim for the shine. 
In Texas, you just put a gun rack in the window of your pick-up ( I have a 12 gauge in mine) and the cops never bother you. They figure you're just a regular texan. I got stopped for no license plate light. Not only was the cop friendly, he never said a thing about the shotgun. When in Rome, do as the Romans. When in Texas, don't do as the Russians. LOL...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Jan 27 2006, 03:38 AM~4715315
> *So you bought saduims ak or your in the military? That gun you have pictured was taken from one of his palaces.
> *



I was thinking the same thing. If you really did gold plate a Kalashnikov, then why are you showing an Iarqi AK? Dickhed! Ya Iraq used to produce there own model.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jan 23 2006, 10:20 PM~4691589
> *so how you liking this thing called democracy or are you still in russia?
> if so how do you afford a lowrider?
> i'd rather die on my feet swingin like a man than to drop to my knees and shoot...
> *


thats how your people lost north america to the white man  ..... samoans and other polynesians got conquered too like that


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

i kick people in the nuts


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Feb 17 2006, 11:55 PM~4872339
> *thats how your people lost north america to the white man  ..... samoans and other polynesians got conquered too like that
> *



WTF???????????? I'm not hundreds of years old, so I didn't give anything up or take it either. I'm not frettin' shit I can't change. Get rid of the heavy baggage, it's what divides people.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Feb 18 2006, 11:43 AM~4874635
> *WTF????????????  I'm not hundreds of years old, so I didn't give anything up or take it either.  I'm not frettin' shit I can't change.  Get rid of the heavy baggage, it's what divides people.
> *




Good point!


----------



## mtm322 (Aug 16, 2005)

Its not going to do you iny good in the trunk, Nobody going to wait for you to go and get it. why dont you try any find away to mold it into the back seat. Also the gold aks suck, We fired some took in iraq and the jammed after 10 rounds are so. But what ever works for you.


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

hmmm... back from plating uh? well that's funny, cause here's what I just found

AK

Gold AK Iraq

so I assume that soldier must be you. you don't look Russian at all. 

fucking ****** you don't have to make shit up to look cool bitch, now you just look retard


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

your gun go "click" my gun go "bang"!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DroDa59_@Mar 15 2006, 09:43 PM~5057044
> *hmmm... back from plating uh? well that's funny, cause here's what I just found
> 
> AK
> ...



I didn't see any Russains, all I saw were some Marines and random Iraqi's.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kalashnikov_@Jan 23 2006, 11:53 PM~4691081
> *[attachmentid=434966]I JUST GOT IT BACK FROM PLATING..
> *



dude thats someone elses pic


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 18 2006, 11:44 AM~5074490
> *I didn't see any Russains, all I saw were some Marines and random Iraqi's.
> *




those weren't marines...that was air force..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Mar 19 2006, 12:44 PM~5080024
> *those weren't marines...that was air force..
> *



The first guys are Marines.


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 19 2006, 02:28 PM~5080404
> *The first guys are Marines.
> *




I looked again, I see now...I hate how they changed to those digital cammies...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Mar 19 2006, 04:07 PM~5080833
> *I looked again, I see now...I hate how they changed to those digital cammies...
> *


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

YEA HE DIDNT POST ANTHING MORE SO I GUESS HE GOT OWNED BUT THAT SHIT IS KINDA COOL THOUGH


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kalashnikov_@Jan 23 2006, 09:23 PM~4690808
> *I WANT TO MOLD A Kalashnikov IN THE TRUNK OF MY RIDE ANY KNOW A GOOD WAY TO DO IT ???????
> *


YEA I THINK HE CUT AND PASTED THE WORD KALASHNIKOV IN HIS POST


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

damn :uh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Mar 21 2006, 07:59 PM~5095274
> *YEA I THINK HE CUT AND PASTED THE WORD KALASHNIKOV IN HIS POST
> *



owned.

if you cant spell it, you probably dont own it.


----------

